# Zeigt her Eure Bootsrutenhalter



## Laichhaken (26. Februar 2020)

Hallo liebe Angel- Bootsbesitzer, Trollingfreunde und leichte Schlepper...

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach robusten Bootsrutenhaltern, wie so mancher es vor mir auch getan hat...

Bei der Suche nach Informationen hier im AB habe ich festgestellt - immer wieder stellen sich viele diese Frage: Welche Bootsrutenhalter sind wohl am besten für Ihre Zwecke an ihrem Boot, bzw. für das Gewässer und den Zielfisch.

Die Bedürfnisse scheinen da sehr unterschiedlich zu sein. Es fängt bei Eigenbauten aus Kunststoffrohr an, geht über diverse Kreationen die von Fachmännern nach Vorbild von Originalen aus hochwertigem Material gefertigt werden, bis hin zu den High End Bootsrutenhaltern Namhafter Hersteller.

Das macht die Auswahl nicht wirklich leicht...

Vielleicht ist dieser Tröööt dazu gut geeignet um einmal die Bestände der Bootsrutenhalter-Besitzer mit Ihren Pro und Kontras aufzuzeigen - sofern diese dazu bereit sind sich die Mühe zu machen und von Ihren Rutenhaltern zu berichten.

Vielleicht führt er aber auch nur zu weiteren Unsicherheiten ….das weiß man vorher nicht...


Meine Vorstellung wäre hier, dass ein stolzer (aber bitte auch ein enttäuschter) Besitzer ein Bild/Foto von seinem Bootsrutenhalter im montierten Zustand, vielleicht auch im Einsatz beim Schleppen, einstellt und dazu ein paar Informationen schreibt wie z.B. 

- Hauptzielfisch und Gewässer wegen der Beanspruchung/Belastung des Rutenhalters, 
- Art des Bootes, 
- die Art und der Ort der Befestigung am selbigen - bitte mit Begründung, 
- Stabilität und Langlebigkeit nach eigener Erfahrung
und ganz wichtig die Zufriedenheit mit den Rutenhaltern und eventueller Empfehlung oder halt auch einer ehrlichen Abratung.


Ich hoffe auf ein reges Interesse an diesem Thema, mit viel Beteiligung und bin nun gespannt was alles zu sehen sein wird... Und natürlich erhoffe ich mir selbst eine leichtere Entscheidung treffen zu können. Viele haben bereits ihren Kauf im Anschluss bereut und mussten sich erneut auf die Suche machen um stabile Rutenhalter zu finden die Ihren Ansprüchen genügen.

Außerdem hoffe ich, dass ich dieses Thema in der richtigen Rubrik eingestellt habe, ansonsten bitte ich einen Admin um eine entsprechende Verschiebung.


----------



## trollmänchen (6. März 2020)

Hallo Laichhaken



Ich bin in Sachen Schleppangeln seit 1988 in Schweden  Unterwegs.

Ich angel mit Downrigger – Sideplaner und lasse auch die Köder so laufen.

Zielfische sind Hecht – Lachs – Forelle.

Hierbei habe ich schon so einige Bootsrutenhalter durch. In den ersten Jahren sind mir einige Rutenhalter gebrochen oder verloren gegangen weil ich der Meinung war Passt schon.

Heute Schleppe ich mit Scotty Striker auf der Reling und ein Bekannter von mir mit Normark  Deluxe . Diese sind auch schon über 20 Jahre ohne Probleme.  Hierbei waren schwere Köder im Einsatz und auch so manche Hänger mit Bodenkontakt oder auch Seile die von Optimistischen Bootsanglern als Anker verlorengegangen sind gehakt. (Backsteine – Eisenplatten – Beton im Eimer usw.  Da ich mit Multirolle fische und die Ruten und Schnüre auch hierfür ausgelegt sind stoppe ich nicht das Boot sondern hole erst alle nicht betroffenen Ruten/Köder aus dem Wasser – das Boot bleibt dann sowieso irgendwann stehen BZW fährt nur noch langsam weiter. Ich muß nicht extra Erwähnen das die Ruten einen hohen Druck auf die Rutenhalter ausüben. Hierbei ist mir noch keines von beiden abgebrochen.

*Desweiteren habe ich für Freunde Diverse Rutenhalter für Ruderboote Aufgebaut. Hierbei habe ich einen Baugleichen wie den NORMARK DELUXE verwendet. Es ist der Huricane Spöhållare aus Schweden der hier in Deutschland unter den Namen Easy Catch ab ca. 40€ vertrieben wird. Ich habe mir diese aus Schweden schicken lassen da sie dort für 250 SEK also ca. 25€ angeboten werden. Aktuell ist der NORMARK DELUXE statt 599 SEK für 339 SEK = ca.35€ im Angebot.
Und da man in der Regel mehrere Sachen kauft ist der Versand ab 1500SEK Versandkostenfrei und auch nach 3 -5 Werktage hier.
Falls Fragen wo bitte PN senden.

Jetzt mal zu den Portablen Bootsrutenhaltern. (SIEHE Bilder)
Bilder 1 bis 4 so habe ich die Rutenhalter am Boot aufgebaut BZW für Ruderboote.
Bilder 5 bis 9 nach meiner Meinung geht gar nicht.

 Geht gar nicht sind folgende Eigenschaften.
Spannbacken nicht groß genug = Abstand zu gering für Ruderboote.
Spannbacken gerade = Rutschen über die Bootskannten.
Aufnahme der Durchmesser für die Ruten zu dünn,
Rohre (Grundsätzlich)  die nach außen stehen da man bei einem Biss die Rute nicht oder nur schwer aus den Rutenhalter nehmen kann.
Rutenhalter die schon beim anschauen Angst vor Verlust erzeugen.

Falls noch Fragen dann einfach Melden.

Gruß
Trollmänchen*


----------



## christof_Heiden (28. September 2020)

Den Tite Lok 5610 würde ich hier noch erwähnen.
Diesen brauchen wir zum Schleppen in Schweden für Wobbler bis 25cm.
Ich habe bisher noch keinen besseren portablen gefunden.

Früher wechselten häufig die Boote beim Vermieter und wir mussten flexibel sein. Mittlerweile sind alle Boote die Aluboote 440 von Linder.
Auch hier ist der Tite Lok 5610 gut. Um das Boot nicht zu beschädigen, legen wir an den Backen dünne Brettchen unter.


----------



## jkc (28. September 2020)

Moin, Titelok 5610 ist ein guter Halter, allerdings habe ich auf einem Mietboot auch schon einen davon gesehen der "platt" war. Kein Plan was genau mit dem angestellt wurde, aber unkaputtbar sind die auch nicht.
Welche Klemme hast Du dazu, die große oder die kleine? Wäre interessant ob die kleine am 440 Linder reicht. Wenn ich mich nicht total täusche hatten wir in Schweden einen Titelok dabei, der sich "nur" am Heck beim genannten Boot montieren ließ.

Ich habe mich damals für den Rhino Xtra Tube entschieden - zum Schleppangeln auf Hecht, zeitweise mit Planerboardeinsatz. Maßgeblich weil ich keine Rutengriffe ins Bootsinnere einragen haben will, die Röhren ohne schrauben abgenommen oder  zur / zum nächsten Boardwandklemme / Montagefuß gewechselt werden können und mir das P-L-Verhältnis ok erschien. Boardwandklemme kommt aber extra.
Schwere Einsätze haben die Teile aber noch nicht hinter sich, weswegen ich da keine Aussage zur Langlebigkeit machen kann. Vom begrabbeln wirkt das System aber solide.

Grüße JK


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. September 2020)

christof_Heiden schrieb:


> Den Tite Lok 5610 würde ich hier noch erwähnen.
> Diesen brauchen wir zum Schleppen in Schweden für Wobbler bis 25cm.
> Ich habe bisher noch keinen besseren portablen gefunden.
> 
> ...



Wobei nun Foto "Backen zu klein" deines Vorposters dem  Tite Lok 5610  mit angebotener Klemme entspricht. Also als nicht tauglich eingestuft.


----------



## jkc (28. September 2020)

Das auf dem Bild ist kein Titelok, wobei dessen Klemme sehr ähnlich ist. Es hängt aber halt auch sehr von dem Boot ab wo das Ding dran soll. Eigentlich braucht jedes Angelboot anständige, flache, stabile Aufnahmepunkte für Boardwandklemmen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. September 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Das auf dem Bild ist kein Titelok, wobei dessen Klemme sehr ähnlich ist. Es hängt aber halt auch sehr von dem Boot ab wo das Ding dran soll. Eigentlich braucht jedes Angelboot anständige, flache, stabile Aufnahmepunkte für Boardwandklemmen.



Dass dies nicht der Titelok ist, habe ich in dem Wort "entspricht" geäußert.

Egal dem nun:
Erfahrungen bergen die Gefahr der Pauschalisierung bei Empfehlungen


----------



## christof_Heiden (28. September 2020)

@jkc 
So sieht er aus was die Größe der Klemme betrifft.
Dass er nicht unkaputtbar ist, kann ich bestätigen. Wenn die Bügel, welche die Rute halten mal ein paar Mal krumm waren werden sie labiler und scheinbar "weicher".
Einen hab ich daher auch schon neu kaufen müssen, da ich diese Bügel nicht einzeln bekomme.

Einen besseren hab ich dennoch nirgendwo gesehen. Die Klemme, die ich hier bemaßt habe sitzt schon gut am Boot, wenn man noch Brettchen unterlegt. Damit hatten wir noch nie Probleme. Wenn, dann ist es der Bügel, der die Rute hält. ich würde ihn aber dennoch als "ok" bezeichnen.

Es gibt den Tite-Lok auch mit einem Rohr, die die Angel hält.
Davon hab ich aber bislang Abstand genommen, weil ich vermute, dass ich die Rute beim Biss wenn sie unter Spannung steht, nicht schnell genug aus dem Rohr raus bekomme ... ist aber bestimmt stabiler, als der Bügel denke ich ...


----------



## jkc (28. September 2020)

Das müsste die große Klemme sein, ich meine die kleine hat nur 5cm Öffnungsweite.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. September 2020)

Interessantes und nützliches Thema!

Danke auch an Trollmännchen für seinen Erfahrungsbericht.

Ich habe gesehen und überlege mir aktuell den portablen von A.S.O. zum Schleppen auf Hecht:





__





						:...: A.S.O. Angelservice Oberbayern :...: Rutenbau :...: Köderfischsysteme :...: Bootszubehör :...: Kurse :...:
					





					www.aso-angelservice.de
				




Die Ruten sollen relativ parallel zum Wasser geführt werden.

Eure Einschätzung?


----------



## christof_Heiden (28. September 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Interessantes und nützliches Thema!
> 
> Danke auch an Trollmännchen für seinen Erfahrungsbericht.
> 
> ...



Kostet mit 126,- mehr als doppelt soviel wie der Tite-Lok!
Wäre es mir nicht wert ... :-/
Aber muss jeder selber wissen. Berichte mal nach dem ersten Einsatz.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. September 2020)

christof_Heiden schrieb:


> Kostet mit 126,- mehr als doppelt soviel wie der Tite-Lok!
> Wäre es mir nicht wert ... :-/
> Aber muss jeder selber wissen. Berichte mal nach dem ersten Einsatz.



Ob es zum ersten Einsatz an meinem Boot kommt, hängt ja auch von euren Einschätzungen ab.
Es ist ein Rohr und wenn ich das oben so lese, sind Rohre nicht so günstig vom Handling her.

Sind nicht günstig, machen aber einen vertrauensvollen Eindruck, zudem salzwasserfest


----------



## christof_Heiden (28. September 2020)

Vielleicht ist der Scotty noch ne Idee: https://www.mybait.de/scotty-rutenhalter-orca-400
Wie die Klemme ist, weiß ich nicht. Gibt's optional dazu. Man könnte ja vielleicht auch die Tite-Lok Klemme bestellen und den da drauf schrauben. Kann ja eigentlich auch nicht viel mehr sein, als ein paar Löcher in die Klemme zu bohren und ein Gewinde rein zu schneiden.
Im schlimmsten Fall halt ne Adapterplatte aus 10mm Alu machen.

Das Handling sieht schon interessant aus: 



 wenn er die Rute da raus "reißt" ;-)


----------



## Pescador (28. September 2020)

Habe auch schon einige "handelsübliche" portable Modelle für mein leichtes Schleppen von wechselnden Ruderbooten aus, getestet. Bisher alle nach den bereits oben genannten Negativkriterien ausgemustert ...
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Down East Multitalent mit der Doppelklemme? Für's leichte Schleppen OK oder besser Finger von lassen?


----------



## jkc (28. September 2020)

Jou, das Ding hatte wir auch schon auf 2 Booten. Stabilität und Sicherheit der Rute sind 1a. Allerdings ist er meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt das schonenste für Rute und Rolle, ich hatte da zumindest immer Sorge, dass ich mir da irgendwas vermacke.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. September 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> Habe auch schon einige "handelsübliche" portable Modelle für mein leichtes Schleppen von wechselnden Ruderbooten aus, getestet. Bisher alle nach den bereits oben genannten Negativkriterien ausgemustert ...
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Down East Multitalent mit der Doppelklemme? Für's leichte Schleppen OK oder besser Finger von lassen?


Down East Multitalent 
hat üble Druckstellen im Handteil gemacht!


----------



## Pescador (28. September 2020)

Aha, ok. Ist das so ein derbes Gußzeugs? Ließe sich vielleicht entgraten und Innenflächen evtl. mit einem dünnen polsternden Mateial auskleiden. Wenn die Funktion, Stabilität und sicherer Halt soweit stimmen...


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. September 2020)

massiv ist es tatsächlich


----------



## christof_Heiden (28. September 2020)

Ich werf die nochmal mit rein: https://www.echolotprofis.de/echolot-shop/bootszubehoer/rutenhalter/cannon-rutenhalter/
Machen auch nen guten Eindruck, aber sicher auch mit Basteln verbunden wenn's portabel sein soll ...

Das TopModell von denen: https://www.echolotprofis.de/echolo...utenhalter-kipp-und-drehbar-fuer-deckmontage/ mit 2 Tite-Lok Klemmem drunter und man hätte was für die Ewigkeit (und ist pleite )


----------



## Taxidermist (28. September 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Down East Multitalent
> hat üble Druckstellen im Handteil gemacht!



Genau, der Down East frisst die Rutengriffe regelrecht!
Tite-Lok hatte ich ca.25 Jahre im Einsatz, zur vollsten Zufriedenheit, bis dann das Alu Gewinde der Klemmbacke ausgenudelt ist.
Schraube aus Stahl, Gewinde in Alu, dreimal darfst du raten, wer da über die Zeit hin aufgibt?
Dieses Teil kann man zwar nachkaufen, oder auch alternativ die Anbauplatte zum Festanbau.
Aber ich weigere mich, für ein 5x5cm Aluplättchen 20-30€ zu zahlen!
Jetzt habe ich seit Frühjahr einen Cannon Rutenhalter, der dem Scotty sehr ähnlich ist und bin bisher zufrieden damit.
Dieser hält die Rute auch ausreichend fest, ohne das man den Drehring schließt, was mir bei einem Biss zu viel Gefummel ist und kostbare Zeit kostet bis dann der Anschlag kommt.




__





						cannon rutenhalter - Google Suche
					





					www.google.com
				




Jürgen


----------



## christof_Heiden (28. September 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Tite-Lok hatte ich ca.25 Jahre im Einsatz, zur vollsten Zufriedenheit, bis dann das Alu Gewinde der Klemmbacke ausgenudelt ist.
> Schraube aus Stahl, Gewinde in Alu, dreimal darfst du raten, wer da über die Zeit hin aufgibt?


Nicht mit nem Helicoil Einsatz zu reparieren?


----------



## Taxidermist (28. September 2020)

christof_Heiden schrieb:


> Nicht mit nem Helicoil Einsatz zu reparieren?



Bestimmt, aber dafür müsste ich auch erst mal einen Satz Gewindeschneider anschaffen, die dann hier rum liegen und wahrscheinlich nie mehr gebraucht werden?

Jürgen


----------



## Mike_1977 (4. Oktober 2020)

Guten Abend.
Habe hier ein wenig mitgelesen.
Ich stand vor ca 2 Jahren vor einem ähnlichen Problem und da Kunststoff keine Alternative für mich war und es eine Edelstahl-Ausführung sein sollte habe ich folgenden Rutenhalter zur Befestigung an der Reling entwickelt.

Bei Interesse beantworte ich gerne Fragen zu dem Halter.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Oktober 2020)

Sauber, dass Teil sieht schon nach (Industrie)Qualität aus!
Alles Edelstahl und der Fuß ist poliert, so dass es fast schon wie eine Verchromung wirkt?
Bravo, gefällt mir richtig gut!

Jürgen


----------



## Mike_1977 (4. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die Blumen
Ist definitiv ein solides Teil. Die Wandung von dem Rohr ist 2mm stark. 
Durch den Klemmhebel und der Kreuzverzahnung ist der Halter in einer Achse beliebig verstellbar.
Zudem auch noch mit Querstift für Ruten mit Kreuzgriff erhältlich.


----------

